# Private room after birth?



## piglets

I suffer from social anxiety so would prefer if possible to have my own room after giving birth, im in Gloucester and i know they have private rooms but cant seem to find out if you have to pay for them or how much how would i best find out do you think? I dont see the midwife for a while and im stressing myself out a bit so would like to know early so i can not worry about it. Anyone paid for their own room? Even better anyone gave birth in Gloucester Royals new delivery suite and then had a private room? Thanks x


----------



## Celesse

I'd suggest calling the maternity unti and asking them. If they don't allow you to book the room then make an appointment with your GP and get her to write to the head of midwifery explaining the situation. Or arrange an appointment with the head of midiwfery yourself and discuss the matter. 

Alternatively are home birth, or early discharge a possibility for you to avoid the post natal ward all together?


----------



## flower74

After I had my LO I was in a ward with 3 others however we all had our curtains closed and I didn't see any of them!! HTH X


----------



## lynnikins

after having my first on the Mw led unit then i had a private room they had 4 privates and one 4 bed bay, after my second i was in a 4 bed bay with 3 other ladies, but at my hospital there is a private wing which you can opt to pay for a private room for your postnatal stay if you want one of my friends did this with her second


----------



## piglets

Just found out that all the private rooms are basically just first come first serve and you cant book them. I really would like to get one of the LDRP rooms because you get to stay in the same room during and after birth but i guess it will be what it will be. I may ask my doctor about a letter though to see if that makes a difference but i worry that midwifes etc will think in being snotty but im not i do take medicationn for my depression and social anxiety but not everyone takes SA very seriously unfortunately. Im ok with one or two people but the more people around the worse i feel. Hopefully i will be able to just go home after birth but out of 3 births so far ive only gone home once the same day.


----------



## violetsky

Sorry hun, I suffer from bad anxiety as well as a hospital phobia and wanted the same thing and even with a Drs note of recommendation it wasn't possible for me. Also with having a preemie I couldn't get an early discharge, obviously, and had to spend nights on the ward. It's not that bad, honestly. There were 5 other women, all sharing a bathroom but with the curtains it was very private and I was so weary after the birth I barely had time to stress lol!


----------



## Mel_jj

Hi there, I am booked in to have my baby at Cheltenham Birth Unit, they dont have a post-natal ward at all there so the room that you give birth in you can stay in for the night (depending on when baby is born) until the next day when you can just go home, although if they need the room they may just send you home anyway, (assuming theres no complications in which case you would be transferred to Glos Royal) Its lovely at Cheltenham maybe you could go there? Go and have a look round it if you can, There is also the Birth Unit and Glos Royal but they have post-natal ward there (obviously) and you may not be guarunteed to get an LDRP room! Hope this helps in some way anyway!!:hugs:


----------



## Eternal

Ive been wondering that too, someone told me that if you have a section or twins you do get your own room, im having twins so it also makes its possible ill have a section although im trying to avoid that. 

last time i only stayed in over night and was out the following morning, i only stayed that long as my son had to have hourly obs. I hated it! 

Hoping i get the option this time, i feel really self concious sometimes and esp with two new babies, i kind of dont what the attention they will attact. lol! 

Id get your doctor to send a letter, because its so much worse for you if you have social anxieties.


----------



## Harleyy

Hey hun, I have this, i hate people, people looking at me, and people talking and stuff, I asked for a room, but didnt get it, I had the bed in a far corner away from everyone and had the cutain around me at all times,


----------



## Feathers

Labour ward I was on (not Gloucester) had 2 private rooms which were for people whose babies were in intensive care/ SCBU which was why i had one and I think that's fair enough since it's hard without your baby when everyone else had theirs. Open wards had 4 beds and were fairly private with curtains though so don't worry too much!


----------



## chuck

Why not home birth, or is there a birth centre near you? BC areusually much smaller and private.

Remember you can leave as soon as 6 hours after the birth if there are no complications you dont have to stay long.


----------



## Mamof1

I have Bipolar disorder and high BMI. Im not allowed to give birth in the birthing centre (where you have your own room), so will have to use the delivery suite. I was very worried about this as I really dont cope well with people I dont know and being moved to the ward after the birth and left alone worried me alot. I mentioned this to my MW & said I couldnt deliver there and would be requesting a home birth....within 10 minutes she had arranged for me to be moved to a private room and my partner to stay over after the birth! x


----------

